# Hypothetically.... spray sealant onto a speakers face to make it better for marine?



## BassAddictJ (Oct 1, 2009)

Let's say one day I'm able to afford a wave runner and wanted to put some currently owned decent speakers on it.

I'd make some decently enough aerodynamic pods for the 5.25's or 6.5's some sort of grill that would reduce some of the water splashed on the speaker....but some splashing, some front salt water, is inevitable....

Could I spray a layer of some silicone sealant onto the cone and surround of the wooder? I know the cone would fair halfway decent, but that foam would not do so hot against salt water corrosion.....thoughts?

I'd also make the pods grill removable so when doing cleaning maintenance at the end of an outing, I could wipe down the speaker face as well.

How sick would it be to have a baller wave runner with a pair of re xxx 6.5's in pods, decent tweeters, off a decent amp and some nice battery upgrades???I'm drooling...


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

or just get marine speakers...


----------



## BassAddictJ (Oct 1, 2009)

If i wanted to do that then I wouldn't have posted the question here....


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

i dont think they will last over time. especially in salt water.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

BassAddictJ said:


> Let's say one day I'm able to afford a wave runner and wanted to put some currently owned decent speakers on it.
> 
> I'd make some decently enough aerodynamic pods for the 5.25's or 6.5's some sort of grill that would reduce some of the water splashed on the speaker....but some splashing, some front salt water, is inevitable....
> 
> ...


Just mask off the surround and spray the cone with plastidip.

I would avoid using anything with a solvent in it on the surround; I found out the hard way that surrounds will disintegrate quickly if you coat them with the wrong solvent.

There are coatings designed specifically for foam, those would be a safe bet if you want to cover the surround.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Or just buy some marine purpose speakers.


----------



## Gary S (Dec 11, 2007)

If it's a rubber surround and poly cone, it's water resistant from the front already. 

But if you paint anything on it, it might change the sound... might not change too much though?


----------



## lpreston (Dec 29, 2006)

Take a junk speaker with similar materials and try this:

Rust-Oleum NeverWet 18 oz. NeverWet Multi-Purpose Spray Kit-274232 - The Home Depot


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

Once upon a time there was a product made specifically speaker cones. I believe it was brush on. Unfortunately I don't recall the name. Maybe a fellow old schooler will.

Speaker wet maybe


----------



## lpreston (Dec 29, 2006)

Why did I think speaker wet was used to make a paper cone glossy?


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

I belive it's called wet look. Parts express sells it. I used it on my paper cone wake board speakers. When I sold the boat the still looked and sounded like new.


----------

